# driver usb para sansumg sgh-e 316



## osc-ram2 (Jun 21, 2007)

amigos soy nuevo y quisier saber si alguno de ustedes tubi o tiene este movil y si pudo descargar fotos del mismo y si tienen 1 driver que funcione.gracias


----------



## jam007 (Jun 21, 2007)

busca enla pagina oficial del producto de seguro en laparte de soporte tendran los ke necesitas o en mr.google en buskeda avanzada  oen altavista 
pD: no tengo ese celular sorry peroe spero ke te sriva de algo


----------



## osc-ram2 (Jun 27, 2007)

gracias jam


----------

